# Snorkel question



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok I just bought a 2011 brute 750i and I wanna add snorks and an exhaust. Am I gonna have to do some tuning after the install or is that just for the carb models?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

anytime you add more air, your gonna need more fuel. you may can get by without tuning, but if you want it to be RIGHT, then yes you need to tune.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lot's of good info on this subject in the kawi section...


----------

